# Game 38: Celtics (14-23) vs. Timberwolves (18-17)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Minnesota Timberwolves at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston on Wednesday, January 18th, 2006 . The game will be at 7:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Minnesota Timberwolves' last game was against the New York Knicks, *W*, 96-90 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Detroit Pistons, *L*, 84-94* (*boxscore*)*.

The Timberwolves are 302 in their last five games and the Celtics have lost their last two games (1-4 in their last five games). The Timberwolves are 6-11 away and the Celtics are 10-8 at home. The Timberwolves score 91.7 and give up 89.9 points per game. The Celtics score 100 points per game and give up 102 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:













*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Minnesota Timberwolves Forum Game Thread*http://forumdisplay.php?&f=39


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I say we'll win this one. 
Umm......107-95


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I say we'll win this one.
> Umm......107-95


yeah, MAYBE


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett should dominate, but he's had problems being a dominant force his entire career. If he asserts himself, we're screwed. Good preview of what is to come on the game I'll be attending.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hassell is abusing Pierce.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I smell a blowout.

Hassell missed a rebound and got his own miss, then dunked it for 2. Davis, Raef and Jefferson thought they're in high school and don't have to block out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

great box out by pierce off the missed hassel free throw :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah...because the majority of Boston Celtics fans just _love_ the All American Rejects.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

how did all 3 broadcasters miss that delonte went head first into the camera???


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how did all 3 broadcasters miss that delonte went head first into the camera???


:rofl: They said he hit the "deck"...unless they have a camera in the floor 8 feet behind the basket, I don't see how that's right.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> great box out by pierce off the missed hassel free throw :curse:


It wasn't Pierce. It was Davis, Raef and Jefferson. West actually almost blocked him running at full speed from the 3 point line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KG from half court to beat the buzzer.

Money.

http://s54.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3L04LYMU6I1ND2V4Q58BO2OKDA


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Down ten at the end of the first, 22-32.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marko Jaric, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, SF</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trenton Hassell, SG</td><td>12</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Griffin, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Garnett, F</td><td>12</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Hudson, PG</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>12-22</td><td>2-3</td><td>6-8</td><td>3</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>32</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>8-23</td><td>1-5</td><td>5-6</td><td>4</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>22</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is it possible to trade blount for garnett??? i think it would make the c's a bit better


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BIG NEWS: THIS JUST IN

Gerald Green, Dan Dickau and Ryan Gomes are also going to make an appearace before halftime.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Veal's body is more red than his hair...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I should by studying...but whatever.

Nice move by Ricky Davis on that layup after missing the three.

You do not leave Wally open. He'll make any open shot, especially from the corner.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks took a 3 and got taken out of the game. :rofl:

Here's something we'll be saying 3/4 years down the road:

"Jefferson to Perkins."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Garnett is mad...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Garnett is mad...


Did I just hear "You ****ing suck!" by him?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a boring game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a horrible defensive effort.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> It wasn't Pierce. It was Davis, Raef and Jefferson. West actually almost blocked him running at full speed from the 3 point line.


I'm wrong, it was Pierce, not Ricky.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Great game so far. very intense and a back and forward battle


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PEHKINS!!!!

Hangs in and gets a rebound.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al is knocking down jumpers.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jefferson strokin that jumper. Who needs Mark if Jefferson could do that consistently?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins is 8-11. Big Al and Perkins, for the first time, have double digits in points in the same game.

Mike Gorman: Welcome to the future.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins blocks KG, Pierce to Jefferson, easy layup. 

GLEN RIVERS IS ON TO SOMETHING!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a great play by Perkins, Pierce, and Jefferson.

Defense has been good this half, coupled with poor offense from the Timberwolves.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Favorite stat: 

Mark Blount- 6 minutes
Team turnovers: 4

Correlation anyone?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Me talking to Lant when we played vs the 76ers...


> [22:44] aquaitious: Perk should have been in there
> [22:44] aquaitious: he was playing very well
> [22:44] aquaitious: and then Doc takes him out in favor of Raef
> [22:44] Lanteri87 (Lanteri): perk woulda fouled him
> ...


Hey Lant, STFU. k, Thanks.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Me talking to Lant when we played vs the 76ers...
> 
> 
> Hey Lant, STFU. k, Thanks.


Hey Aqua, you once prove to be a *******. 76ers have Iverson. He gets breathed on he gets fouled. Which is why Perkins wasn't playing then.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Hey Aqua, you once prove to be a *******. 76ers have Iverson. He gets breathed on he gets fouled. Which is why Perkins wasn't playing then.


Perkins put his pants on and played. :rofl:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Perkins put his pants on and played. :rofl:


that was awesome, i <3 the kids


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Favorite stat:
> 
> Mark Blount- 6 minutes
> Team turnovers: 4
> ...


End total was 5 turnovers.

Basically Mark Blount is responsible for 11 turnovers per game. Haha.

PS: I hope Kevin McHale gets mad and trades for Blount.


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

AL JEFFERSON + KENDRICK PERKINS= THE FUTURE!
I am officially on the bandwagon! :banana:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, our young bigs absolutely ate them alive. And for my $.02 of T-Pups homerism, for all you guys who think Szczerbiak is a piece of trash, he finished 8-16 for 22 points, and that's having an off night with his three point jumper. He went 8-11 from inside the arc.

Nice game, though. I anxiously await January 30th.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It wasn't Pierce. It was Davis, Raef and Jefferson. West actually almost blocked him running at full speed from the 3 point line.



it was definitely pierce aqua...he was the closest person to the shooter and therefore should have boxed him out


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wow, our young bigs absolutely ate them alive. And for my $.02 of T-Pups homerism, for all you guys who think Szczerbiak is a piece of trash, he finished 8-16 for 22 points, and that's having an off night with his three point jumper. He went 8-11 from inside the arc.
> 
> Nice game, though. I anxiously await January 30th.


He's not trash, just way overpaid. But that's almost par for the course in the NBA anyway.

The first step is to get rid of Blount and then Scalabrine.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> Yeah...because the majority of Boston Celtics fans just _love_ the All American Rejects.


Basic marketing dawg. Casual fans who dig bad bands will go to see the All American Rejects. That's why you're not going to see the Celtics bring in someone that most fans would listen to. Most fans would already go to games.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He's not trash, just way overpaid.


He shouldn't be paid what he is, but, just out of curiosity, what's the going rate for a 20ppg scorer who shoots 50% from the field and 40% from beyond the arc?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> He shouldn't be paid what he is, but, just out of curiosity, what's the going rate for a 20ppg scorer who shoots 50% from the field and 40% from beyond the arc?




before this year he was averaging 15 pts and 4 rebounds...hardly the numbers to be making 8 or 9 million a year...but this year hes earning it so good for him


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I say we'll win this one.
> Umm......107-95


I wasn't too far off on that one. 103-96. Too funny, should have bet something somewhere. 
Anybody but me annoyed the Orien Greene is active and Gomes isn't??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I wasn't too far off on that one. 103-96. Too funny, should have bet something somewhere.
> Anybody but me annoyed the Orien Greene is active and Gomes isn't??



if gomes was active and greene wasnt that would mean we'd have 2 active pgs an 35 active swingmen...it doesnt work


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I was looking forward to this game, and I didn't get to watch it because the power went out... :curse:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

> "It was a lot of fun because at one point in time Doc wasn’t comfortable with us out there together. Now I hope he can get the confidence for us to go out there and play together," said Jefferson. "He always say we are the future for the bigs, so I’m saying, let's go on right now and make our mistakes and learn from it and just become good players together.”
> 
> Big Al won't get any argument from Perk.
> 
> "Why not? They weren’t stopping us on the block all night," said Perkins, who at times in the game looked like he had up-and-under post moves on loan from Kevin McHale. "He just has to trust us. Some nights it might be like this, some nights it won't. Some nights Al might be out there with Raef (LaFrentz) or Mark (Blount), or some nights I might be out there with Raef or Mark. You never know how things may turn out, but you've just got to stay ready."


Does it seem like Al and Perk were a little frustrated that Doc wasn't playing them, or is it just me?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Not just you, they were and many of us were too. 

Just hope he sees that it worked and does it more often.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it's a good thing we won, because i was ready to jump ship otherwise.


----------

